# dyndns.fr arnaque ?



## pv_bain (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

voila, j'ai été un peu vite pour me creer un nom de domaine et j'ai été sur le site dyndns.fr

premiere chose le site est une horreur digne des débuts d'internet.

mais j'ai qd meme continué, je me suis inscrit, j'ai "sois-disant" créé un nom de domaine, je souhaite heberger mon site chez moi donc je n'ai pas souscrit a l'offre d'hebergement.

mais voila qd je rentre mes noms et mots de passe dans dyndns updater, il me renvoi une erreure avec comme motif que le nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe n'existent pas.

j'ai contacté dyndns avec leur service de mail, pas de réponses.

J'ai appelé leur numéro audiotel , le repondeur me dit que l'appel me coute 50 cents apres le bip, j'entends le bip mais juste apres ca m'envoi sur une boite vocale de messagerie genre orange me disant que mon correspondant n'est pas joignable.

CA PUE L'ARNAQUE, 

alors j'ai bien compris la lecon, j'avale la pillule a 45&#8364; l'inscription, mais j'ai qd meme besoin de mon nom de domaine, alors est ce que vous me conseillez d'attendre (je me suis inscrit sur dyndns.fr il y a 3 jours) ou de m'inscrire sur dyndns.org des maintenant ?

merci d'avance de vos réponses, 

si vous avez eu des problemes avec dyndns.fr ou au contraire, si tout se passe bien, j'aimerai bien avoir vos témoignages.

pv


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

T'as l'ip du domaine ? tu la ping ?


----------



## pv_bain (6 Septembre 2010)

hum, 

l'ip du domaine, je ne suis pas sur de ce que tu me dis, j'ai (peut etre) créé un domaine qui s'appelle pierre-victor.com

après pour ce qui est de ce que tu me demande, je ne suis pas bien sur de comprendre.

merci qd meme de me repondre si vite!


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

UFF 45 euros un nom de domaine ?! 

Le nom que tu as mis plus haut est proposé à 7 euros par tout dans le net !

D'ailleurs sur le site que tu parles ce nom est présenté comme étant libre donc ils t'ont pas encore enregistré. 

T'as déjà payé ?

à+

Moi je suis chez 1&1 depuis un bout de temps et je suis vraiment satisfait ! Chez eux t'as ton domaine aussi comme disponible à 7 euros et même si tu utilise .eu plutôt que .com c'est 0,99 centimes par an !

PS au cas où t'as pas encore payé regarde par là http://commander.1and1.fr/


----------



## Gr3gZZ (6 Septembre 2010)

Contact les par mail, en effet j'ai pas tilté sur le prix, c'est bien trop cher pour un simple nom de domaine, t'a un lien qui renvoie vers l'offre ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2010)

pv_bain a dit:


> hum,
> 
> l'ip du domaine, je ne suis pas sur de ce que tu me dis, j'ai (peut etre) créé un domaine qui s'appelle pierre-victor.com
> 
> ...



Je suis allé sur le site dyndns.fr et j'ai saisi pierre-victor.com comme nom de domaine que je souhaiterais créer...

Je passe alors à une page m'indiquant que cette adresse est libre et que je peux donc la créer soit en l'hebergeant chez dyndns, soit en l'hébergeant ailleurs.

Donc ta première création n'a pas dû être faite.


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

J'espère que t'as pas encore payé car c'est vraiment abusif comme prix !
Regarde mon message plus haut ... 

à +


----------



## pv_bain (6 Septembre 2010)

ouais, bizare, je me renseigne toujours qd je prends un truc sur internet mais la pour une fois, j'y suis allé sans réfléchir, je pensais que les noms de domaines c'était un service international avec un prix a peu pres pareil partout... et puis un nom comme dyndns.fr je pensais pas quand meme que ca puisse etre une arnaque!

j'ai déjà payé oui, en tout cas, sur leur site c'est indiqué, pas encore sur mon compte.

c'est le lendemain en faisant des recherches que je me suis appercu du truc.

en fait, c'est 20 l'année, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi (frais de dossier peut etre) ils ont mis une facture (non détaillée histoire de faire simple) a 45

je suis bien énervé surtout que je fais toujours gaffe, mais le mal est fait.

pas de réponses aux mails, ni au tel...

une entreprise qu'il fait bon la connaitre!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------

non en fait pas de frais de dossiers, 

voici les prix affichés : http://www.dyndns.fr/tarifs.php

attention, c'est hors taxes, d'ou les 45


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

Désolé pour toi 

Peut-être une dernière chose à essayer c'est d'opposer le payement vite à ta banque !
Vu qu'ils ne répondent pas et que le produit que t'as acheté apparait toujours comme libre sur le net pour quiconque veuille acheter alors ça veut dire qu'il y a litige, incertitude et possible arnaque.
Donc je crois qu'il est possible d'opposer ton payement.

Tiens nous au courant de la suite 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




pv_bain a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------
> 
> non en fait pas de frais de dossiers,
> 
> ...



PS : une vrai arnaque  à ta place j'opposerais le payement à la banque sans ombre d'un doute


----------



## Diablovic (6 Septembre 2010)

Pour moi c'est une arnaque ce site.
Par exemple on en parle ici
Il ne faut pas confondre avec dyndns.org, qui est un site sérieux.

Les infos du whois
les infos de l' "entreprise"


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

Oui diablovic a raison !

ATTENTION ! NE PAS CONFONDRE LES DEUX dyndns ! 
dyndns.FR est une ARNAQUE ! ==> Capture vos logins, password, email, nom, adresse pour les revendre et vous spammer. 
Ne pas confondre avec le vrai (et bon) dyndns.ORG 

Tu dois contacter vite fait ta banque sinon tu risques de gros soucis !


----------



## pv_bain (6 Septembre 2010)

banque appellée, 

impossible de faire une opposition sur une operation carte bleue, il faut faire un depot de plainte et franchement j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete...

j'ai donné une adresse mail poubelle, tel fixe que je n'utilise pas, adresse fixe, je m'en fout des pubs, j'en ai deja pas mal, quoi d'autres ? infos bancaires, la c'est plus chiant.

mais comment un site comme ca peut encore exister ? grace a des gens comme moi, oui merci. mais personne ne leur est tombé dessus encore ?


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

pv_bain a dit:


> banque appellée,
> 
> impossible de faire une opposition sur une operation carte bleue, il faut faire un depot de plainte et franchement j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete...
> 
> ...



Tu te prendras plus que la tête s'ils commencent à débiter des euros et des euros avec les infos de ta carte ! Quant à ta banque il faut les rappeler et bien préciser que tu est victime d'une arnaque d'une fraude avec vol des infos (n° et mot de passe) de ta carte bleu ! Et t'as intérêt à porter plainte comme ils t'ont conseillé, sinon tu n'auras aucun recours juridique après s'ils utilisent ta carte pour faire des achats ! 

à +


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2010)

Fmparis a dit:


> avec vole des infos (n° et mot de passe)


Ouais, attention aux fausses déclarations ! Il n'y a pas eu de vol des informations

Pour le reste, OK. C'est le pb des "abonnements" par carte bleue car on ne peut pas faire d'opposition !


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ouais, attention aux fausses déclarations ! Il n'y a pas eu de vol des informations&#8230;
> 
> Pour le reste, OK. C'est le pb des "abonnements" par carte bleue car on ne peut pas faire d'opposition !



Justement... oui... le site est présenté et reconnu comme un faut site et il y a bien eu de toute évidence vol d'informations !


----------



## Sly54 (6 Septembre 2010)

Je ne crois pas parce que la personne en question a entré délibérément ses informations bancaires.
Mais bon, je ne suis pas juriste alors je ne veux quand même pas trop m'avancer


----------



## Fmparis (6 Septembre 2010)

Sur le principe tu aurais raison, bien sur ! 
Mais dans le cas précis il ne s'agit pas d'un vrai site ni d'un vrai achat ! 
Il y a eu fraude car comme dénoté plus haut c'est un "faux site" qui se fait passer par un autre site plus connu (« phishing ») et que te fait croire qu'ils te vendent un produit qu'en vérité n'existe pas. 
Il est fait juste pour récupérer "par fraude" tes données bancaires.
Dans ce cas il me semble que la plainte et l'opposition et même le blocage de la carte pour éviter les futur débits, est vraiment nécessaire !

Moi du moins je n'attendrais pas de voir... si j'étais à sa place !


----------



## pv_bain (6 Septembre 2010)

ok copier coller de la reponse de dyndns.fr (saluons le "bjr" et le "Coridlament".

j'ai fini par m'abonner sur dyndns.org et en 2s ca marchait...


bjr,

nous somme dyndns.fr et pas .com. dyndns.com est américain.
Merci de faire pointer le dns primaire et secondaire de votre domaine vers ns1.hebergementnet.com et ns2.hebergementnet.com. Ensuite installez le dyndnsAgent (voir page de telechargement) sur votre machine.

Coridlament.

NC.
DARSITE


----------



## jb104 (7 Septembre 2010)

miam miam la réponse 

plus de doutes possibles là...


----------



## Fmparis (7 Septembre 2010)

Moi je n'ai rien compris  !

Finalement il s'est inscrit à nouveau mais en dyndns.org, mais il a reçu une réponse de dyndns.fr en parlant de dyndns.com !?   Tout en sachant que son inscription en dyndns.fr n'avait pas marché parce que le domaine prétendument réservé était en fait toujours disponible ... car il a pu le re-réserver par dyndns.org :hein: tout en recevant une réponse de dyndns.fr ...

J'aimerais bien savoir le fin mot de l'histoire


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Septembre 2010)

Plusieurs fautes dans un mail pro ? Arnaque sur à 100 %


----------



## pv_bain (9 Septembre 2010)

fin mot de l'histoire, NE JAMAIS ALLER SUR DYNDNS.FR !

dyndns.org ou .com (c'est la meme chose) ça c'est sérieux.

dyndns.fr m'a écrit un dernier mail pour me demander mes coordonnées pour m'envoyer un remboursement.

la blague, j'ai créé un compte sur leur site, j'ai payé avec une CB, et ils veulent mes coordonnées pour me rembourser 

j'ai donné un RIB, mais je n'y crois pas.

j'attends une semaine et après si rien ne bouge, passage a l'attaque ! 

vous avez raison, pas normal que des sites comme ca pourrissent internet.


----------



## pv_bain (15 Septembre 2010)

remboursement reçu, ouf!

maintenant il reste a voir si le compte a des provisions...


----------



## Fmparis (15 Septembre 2010)

pv_bain a dit:


> remboursement reçu, ouf!
> 
> maintenant il reste a voir si le compte a des provisions...



 heureux pour toi ! Tu peux te dire que t'as bien eu de la chance !

Bonne journée


----------



## elisée (18 Septembre 2010)

Toute les infos concernant cette entreprise : nom et prénom du dirigeant, adresse physique etc. Tu n'as plus qu'à te déplacer directement là bas si toutefois tu habites Paris !

L'entreprise est située dans le 20ème !

http://www.societe.com/societe/darsite-440215937.html

Par ailleurs si tu lis les CGV il semblerait que la loi Scrivener ne s'applique pas à ses services. Ca veut dire que tu ne peux résilier dans un délai de 7 jours ouvrés suivant la signature du contrat (ici le paiement si tu as payé sur Internet). Just too bad !


----------

